# Bearded dragons and cats?



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

Will my baby bearded get use to them??

beardie is in my daughters bedroom and we try and keep the cats out but occasionally they have got in, i know this must be stressful for my little one but for those with cats, do you let yours into the same room, do the dragons get use to the cats aslong as they know they can't get them?


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah, he'll be fine with the cats.


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

My moms got a kitten, which occasionally comes to visit. My biggest female doesnt have a care in the world, and teases the cat! She looks at her like she's gonna eat her! lol :whistling2:

But my others are petrified, and run and hide behind anything they can, especially the small rescue baby I took in!

I think it all depends on the beardie. I would suggest, if its been a while, and they still scared, keep the cats away! But if they dont seem phased, then its ok! Just be extra careful that the cats dont get to the beardies!!!


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

My beardie shows no fear to me dogs infact he bobs at em, I know he is safe in the viv and the dog soon sod off out of boredom. LOL

My beardie bobs at everything LOL. He is the Rambo of the Beardie world


----------



## badgerboy (Feb 21, 2009)

Two cats, both watch the beardies when theyre chasing food, but beardies ignore cats. Cats don't like crix, they nudge them with their paws and run away when the crix move!


Quick story..

When I got the two tortoiseshells, I took them to the vets for a checkup. "What a gorgeous tortie", said the vet as he got the first one out of its box. "Oh! Two torties!" he said when the second one appeared.
"What do you mean, Oh!" I asked him. He looked at me pityingly.
"You've never had cats before, have you?" - Not a question, a statement.
"No I haven't", I said. "Why?"
"Torties have a reputation of being - psychotic? chaotic? - and you have two..."
"Oh!" I said...:lol2:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*We have 2 dogs and a cat and none of our reps are phased when they mooch past the vivs.
The dogs and cat get put in the kitchen when the reps come out and will watch each other through the baby gate.*


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool 
Meuw my girlie cat like to lay on the top of the viv lol coz its nice and warm and meeito my male just watches him, i would never get him out with the cats there and i shut her door when i am out or not in there so the beardie isn't hiding all day 

Anyway best go now its cricket feeding time! Oh the joys :flrt:


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

my male beardie i used to have used to chase the cats around head bobbing at them,i now only have one cat and she is scared of noughthing but still gives the beardies there space even if its one of the younger ones out lol:flrt:


----------

